# Any composer 'society' members hereabouts?



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

As a signed-up member of the Vaughan Williams Society, I'm wondering if (a) anyone else is a VWS member; and/or (b) is anyone a member of another composer 'support group' in similar vein (in which case, share the details, would you, so we might investigate and join if so moved?)?!


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

yep, John Williams Fan Network


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm not sure what kind of "societies" you're talking about, but I would like to join a Wagner clan if there is one.



NLAdriaan said:


> This thread is in fact all about the connection between Hitler and the Wagner-clan and the connection between Wagner and his clan. There were even many posters that denied the existence of a Wagner clan


----------

